# coding based on time



## coder1 (Mar 2, 2011)

I understand the logic of time used for coding E/M . The problem I have is that our practice would like to use the time without out reaching all 3 components for the level. Do anyone have documentation that supports either way

eg: Our clinican does not  provide a comprehensive History for 99305 but spent more then 50% of the time counseling pt. Could time be used in this case???


----------



## lisigirl (Mar 2, 2011)

When billing based on time, the provider does not need to cover the 3 key components as long as the majority of the visit (> 50%) was spent in counseling and/or coordinating care. 

In your example, the provider would need to document total time of the visit and state that greater than 50% was spent counseling the patient. He/She would also have to document what was discussed with the patient. 

To bill 99305, the total visit must be at least 35 minutes long. 

Medicare's National Coverage Provision - subject # PHYS-001 discusses billing on time.

Lisi, CPC


----------



## Nanny7792 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Time Based Coding*

When a provider provides 50% or more face-to-face counseling or coordination of care he/she may elect to bill "Based on Time alone". There is required documentation for billing this way. 
1. The provider must document "time spent counseling/time total for intire visit" on the progress note. Example: 20/30 minutes. The provider spent 20 minutes of a 30 minute visit counseling the patient. 
2. The provider must document in *detail* what he/she counseled with the patient. This must be more than a few sentences. 
3. The fee ticket must be marked by the provider "Time Based Counseling" and document the time again 20/30 minutes.
Insurance carriers want to see the work performed when billing this way. Coding this way is not appropriate for every visit, but definatly when the provider is spending 50% or more of the face-to-face time counseling.
When billing this way all of the required documentation must be meet to support this type of billing. 
KSS, CPC


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi ksimp_auditor, can I ask where you got your info, I am looking for something that does state what #2 is. I knew there had to be detail and I am running into that problem with my providers. Also, I have providers who are constantly using Time and not it is becoming apparent that it is inappropiate much of the time. Do you have a resource for me?


----------



## coder1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

Our complaince team is working on the documentation aspect of the time based coding. I wasn't sure if the time can be a major factor over the key elements. My concern is that I had to rely on providers making a judgement on the time spent (knowing that they can get paid more).


Thanks again!!!


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Mar 4, 2011)

*Time based guidelines*



coder1 said:


> I understand the logic of time used for coding E/M . The problem I have is that our practice would like to use the time without out reaching all 3 components for the level. Do anyone have documentation that supports either way
> 
> eg: Our clinican does not  provide a comprehensive History for 99305 but spent more then 50% of the time counseling pt. Could time be used in this case???



I do not agree with all the responses here. Making the physician indicate that it should be a time based visit does not reflect the information we have from WPS. Nor do they state how many sentences are needed. You can read their Q&A by clicking on the link. I did quote one answer here in the text. 

Here is the  link to the Time-based Coding Q&A from WPS (our medicare contractor)
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/2009_0817_emtimebased.shtml
Q:How does a provider determine whether to use the level of history, exam, and medical decision making versus the counseling/coordination of care based on time? 
A5. Code the service based on the three key elements (history, exam, and medical decision-making) and then on time when counseling/coordination of care is an option. Then you want to choose the procedure that is the most advantageous for you.


----------

